# Fadi's squat routine #1: (3x/week)... for 2x to 2.5x bodyweight squat.



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's the 1st squat routine as I've promised. I was hopping to put up the 5x and 8x/week routines, however based on the feedback I received from the forum, this lesser frequency of 3x/week, with its intended target of helping the lifter achieve a squat matching 2x to 2.5x his own bodyweight, will do for now as a starter program.

Nothing in this routine is foreign to me on a personal level, so you can count on grounds been travelled and experienced before you. I made it slightly easier for you, in order to prevent any stumbling along the way, as I find nothing's worse than hurdles and pot holes on the road, when smoothness is all you need to get the job done, and ultimately reach your destination, be that the increase of no less than 20kg/45lbs by the end of the routine, or perhaps a longer term goal where you can see yourself smashing the 2x and/or the 2.5x bodyweight barrier.

Olympic weightlifters do not squat with such a high weekly frequency because they've got nothing better to do with their life no..., they do so for two very valid reasons:

1. To reach triple bodyweight squat, and sometimes four times bodyweight, requires a very high amount of volume. And since one can only do so much in one session of squatting, it then stands to reason, that the only way around this dilemma would be to increase the frequency of the squatting sessions, in order to meet the demand that is high volume.

2. The other reason comes by default of a "want". In other words, what is it exactly that you wish to achieve with your lifting; how high a level do you want to reach? By answering these fundamental questions, one can not but arrive at the station called High Frequency, if the level one aspires to reach, happens to be very high up on the sporting ladder.

So is the achievement of 2x or 2.5x/bw squats anything to sneeze at? Hell no! And the reason I say that, is because it all goes back to relativeness. Not every Tom Dick and Jane wants to go all the way, some are content with being stronger than 95% of the entire world's population..., now what do you say about a 2x to 2.5x bw squat huh!

OK, enough with the writing, here's the real deal for you ladies and gentlemen, and I sincerely wish you all the very best with it.









It would be very preferable to know your actual 1RM, as the above percentages are based on that. Please do not hesitate to ask questions, as for example, some might find they're fit enough to begin on week #3 instead of 1 or 2. We're not here to waste precious time, however at the same time, we need to ensure all grounds are truly and efficiently covered.

All power to you.

Fadi.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks a good routine I'm going to keep a copy of this and once my groin has healed give it a go.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

This looks interesting. How would the rest of the routine go? How would deadlifts and upper body work fit in?

What does the 100% + mean? Is it try a new one rep max?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> This looks interesting. How would the rest of the routine go? How would deadlifts and upper body work fit in?
> 
> What does the 100% + mean? Is it try a new one rep max?


 Yes, 100% + would be the venturing into a new personal best for the lifter.

As for the rest of the routine, that is not something this 3x/week squat routine would affect negatively in any way shape or form. In other words, it ought to slide in perfectly with whatever else you are currently doing. If you are currently squatting (say) twice a week, then you would simply increase it to 3x/week. If for example you do not train on a Wednesday, you'd simply go to the gym for your continuous squat sessions as per this program. Squats will *not* take away from your deadlifting, especially in the way I've got this routine structured.

You need to ask me specific questions (or I would need to know exactly how your current routine flows), in order to be in a better position to giving you the most appropriate answer. You see, I am not concerned about this squat routine stuffing your other lifts, or causing you to be weaker in your deadlift etc, however I am concerned that the other way around could very well be applicable. Why is that? It's because deadlifting, or pulling off the platform, can and would affect your squat routine negatively if the frequency was high, or your intensity level and/or volume was high, at a time when you need to be recovering at an optimal level for your squats. Hence, all exercises ought to be travelling in the same direction (intensity/volume wise), where all would fit in together perfectly, i.e. not have one lift cause a hit on (say) your CNS's ability to recover in time.

In a nutshell mate, it's not so much about the exercises that you'd be concurrently performing with this squat routine no..., it'd be more about the level of volume and /or intensity matching the way your squat is travelling (as I've alluded to before). All exercises in your workout program ought to be matching in their level of volume and intensity. Just so I'm not misunderstood here, what I just said (regarding the word matching), does not mean you need to deadlift as often as you squat for example, that is not what is meant by matching, simply because different exercises place different demands onto our CNS, and therefore our ability to recover differently from one exercise to the next. In English this could mean this: you can squat 10x/week and get on top of your game, but no way in hell would you be able to do the same with your deadlifting and not end up in hospital for it. Two different beasts the squat and the deadlift.

Cheers mate.

Fadi.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fadi65 said:


> Yes, 100% + would be the venturing into a new personal best for the lifter.
> 
> As for the rest of the routine, that is not something this 3x/week squat routine would affect negatively in any way shape or form. In other words, it ought to slide in perfectly with whatever else you are currently doing. If you are currently squatting (say) twice a week, then you would simply increase it to 3x/week. If for example you do not train on a Wednesday, you'd simply go to the gym for your continuous squat sessions as per this program. Squats will *not* take away from your deadlifting, especially in the way I've got this routine structured.
> 
> ...


 At the moment I do upper lower normally 4 times workouts a week when time allows.

Upper would be

bench press(normally barbel but sometimes dumbbell)

high cable/machine pull

shoulder press

low cable pull or dumbbell/barbell row

cable tricep pushdown

seated bicep curl

Lower would be

Squat or deadlift (swapping each workout some once a week for each)

leg curl machine

leg press

calf raise

I tend to do sets of 5 starting light and building up the weight over a few sets to my heaviest set.

If I was to do the squat routine you suggested I was thinking to do deadlifts on one of the squat days but not train too hard with it more just to practice the lift. Do an upper workout at the weekend and one either tuesday or thursday.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> At the moment I do upper lower normally 4 times workouts a week when time allows.


 Your last three words have left the door open for me to come in, so I'll come in with some analisis of my own based on these words if you don't mind. Here we go...

I would much rather see you as the master of your workout days, than to see you as their slave. In other words, right as of now, the controller (the master) is time itself, that would need to change ASAP, and we need you to regain absolute control of power. You simply can not walk into the iron dungeon when Mr. Time permits you to do so, no never. Yes like you, I do live in the real world with all its varying circumstances, but ultimately, the buck stops with us, and since there's more than one way to skin a cat, we shall proceed to change things to suite us, instead of allowing others (including time with all its circumstances, take hold). How would you go about doing that? *You*, allow time to have one of those four days, because you know, that what you will give up (to Mr. Time) in quantity, you will *more than* make up for in *quality! *I am 100% certain of what I'm sharing with you here Champion. For me, sport psychology is paramount, that is to say having the right mindset is above all else, even above King Effort himself.



monkeybiker said:


> Upper would be
> 
> bench press(normally barbel but sometimes dumbbell)
> 
> ...


 I very much do realise that you Sir, did *not* ask me for my opinion. Therefore, if at any time you feel that what I'm writing is not for you, please don't hesitate to fully disregard it and continue doing what you've been doing. The last thing I want is to force my views onto any of the good people of this forum. So with that out of the way, I shall proceed...

If at any time, you are able to reduce the number of your exercises, please do so. I am not suggesting that you have a ton of exercise above (like some bodybuilders I see), but still, if you can reduce, then always be on the lookout for ways to do so. I'll give you an example as to why that is. We (mere mortals), are not lifting to become the next Mr. Olympia. Why is that important to take on board? Because (and that's just an example), once you or I are armed with (say) some solid looking 20" arms, we would have a valid reason to look for ways to throw more focus or target on a specific section of a particular muscle. Most of us do so many exercises for the same bodypart, as if we didn't, somehow that particular muscle would not really grow. Really now! So one exercise for chest, one for shoulders, one for leg, one for back..., you get the picture. Oh man, I need to hit it from this angle and that angle, and before you know it, young Charlie is doing 3 or 4 exercises for his one bodypart..., I'd much prefer 100% with one quality exercise, than 70% effort or less with 2, 3, or more exercises. So with that said, have you considered doing the d/bell pullovers across a bench? I call this mighty exercise the upper body squats, or even the upper body deadlifts..., it incorporates so many major as well as minor/secondary muscles it's not funny in the least! You'll soon know why I've just mentioned the d/bell pullovers...



monkeybiker said:


> Lower would be
> 
> Squat or deadlift (swapping each workout some once a week for each)
> 
> ...


 *OK, yet another one of my formulas: *you can squat at any time you are deadlifting, but you can not deadlift every time you are squatting.

Mmm, interesting huh! What does your lower body routine mean now in the light of what I just said? It means that at any good old time you wish to deadlift, our beasty squats can come right along. OK, how many times per week can you go out doing some serious deadlifts, without overly stressing your CNS? I'd say no more than 3x/week. Mmm, does that mean now, that I can include my deadlifts with this squat routine in the OP if I wished to kill two birds with one stone? Absolutely yes! How about shoulders for example, can they come along too? Yes.

Ah, now let me take you back to our upper body squat/deadlift, i.e. the d/bell pullovers across the bench. Can you see how we can now, with one master exercise, get rid of two or more, both relating to chest and back..., and even triceps? Yes, even triceps, especially the long meaty head of the tris, that gives them that huge look from both side as well as in a front double biceps pose.

So can you see where I'm heading with this mate? I can basically (and very easily yet effectively), turn your whole routine, both upper and lower into a maximum of 5 total exercises, done 3x/week. First you need to be convinced that it can actually work, and when you begin to reflect on it for just a bit, the first question that ought to pop up in your head would be; after all, what is it really that makes a muscle grow and/or get stronger? Once you have a good conviction of the answer to that fundamental question, then (and only then), you'd be able to proceed with your head held high, full of confidence of what it's all about..., minus all the BS frills!

I shall leave it here...,and you're excused to go and take two aspirins for your headache now, and even more free to place me on ignore if you wish..., sorry mate, I really got carried away here, and you do have my apology.

Fadi.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fadi65 said:


> *OK, yet another one of my formulas: *you can squat at any time you are deadlifting, but you can not deadlift every time you are squatting.


 So to make sure I see what your saying, you can squat more times a week than you can deadlift, yes?

So full body workouts 3 times a week. I've done full body every 3 days in the past and got good results.

As for the routine then

Squat

Flat bench press

A rowing exercise

dumbbell pullover

Deadlift

Can you explain the reason for the dumbbell pullover and what it offers over push/pull exercises.

Oh yes, feel free to make any comments you want.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> So to make sure I see what your saying, you can squat more times a week than you can deadlift, yes?


 I.., well not really I, but your physiology does allow you to squat up to 15x/week if need be. Granted (and we shall not kid ourselves here), PEDs would very much be on the menu, for more reasons than one. Deadlift 15x/week..., how about full on deadlifts more than 3x/week? If you like chatting up beautiful nurses in various hospitals, sure why not!

Which brings me to yet (and perhaps an unrelated point in a way), that when we (on the forum), or doctors of physiology discuss the way our bodily systems get taxed by performing certain exercises, we know that lifters can and do recover well from a well structured squatting program, yet no matter how well you aim to formulate a well structured pulling/deadlifting routine, you'd always end up stuffing thins up for the lifter. So trial and error has taught coaches (maybe studies would catch up one day), that if your intention is to kill and quickly bury a lifters career, allow him to pull heavy stuff off the floor day in and day out, and soon enough you'll succeed in putting an end to this lifter's journey. So this now begs the question; is squat king or is deadlift king, and would the answer to that question be dependent on the amount of muscles the deadlift is able to recruit and make mince meat out of, or is it simply a case of the human endocrine and nervous systems not being able to keep up with the demands placed on them by this almighty deadlift of an exercise? Personally, I believe it's due to the massive amount of muscles recruited by the deadlift/pull, that is the cause behind the lifter's inability to recover in time for another grueling deadlift/pull session. So in a nutshell, even though I'm a squat man personally (especially front squats), I would have to concede by admitting defeat to the mighty deadlift, for no matter how you wish to slice it, a deadlift done properly more than 3x/week, would put you in a world of *hurt!*



monkeybiker said:


> So full body workouts 3 times a week. I've done full body every 3 days in the past and got good results.


 Would you believe me..., trust me enough (even though you do not know me in person), that I was genuinely not thinking of a full body workout done 3x/week. It's only when you begin to investigate the ins and outs of why you're doing what you're doing, reality itself begins to steer you in that full body workout, not out of want, but out of a logical need that meets your purpose for training in the first place. I'm very much a "why" athlete, since day one. If you can not (or if I can not) provide a justifiable reason for doing or not doing something, then I'd be silly to continue on with doing that something, whatever that something may be.., in my sporting life and outside of that realm..., it all has to have a valid reason that would make sense. Sheep I am not, and I say that with full respect to anyone and everyone reading these words. We're all fall guilty at times, by blindly following such and such without investigation nor reflection. Reflection ought to be every thinker's friend.



monkeybiker said:


> As for the routine then
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


 As much as I enjoy writing (as if you haven't guessed right!), I would love for you to go and perform 100 reps, over few sets in the d/bell pullovers. With a d/bell you can (say) do 20 reps with, you do 30. Rest for 45 sec then do as many more reps as you can..., repeat until you knock out 100 grueling reps. Wait 36 hours, then please report back to me about all the muscles that were stimulated by what you've just done. What'd you say? If you feel nothing, we won't do it, we'll do something else. Deal?!

After you report back, we'll decide..., (mainly you'll decide based on your experience now) whether to include some lat pulldown or d/bell bench press in your routine. I do realise you don't have a lat pulldown but a rowing exercise instead, however the deadlift would more than suffice here, should you decide to include it with the squat routine as in the OP.



monkeybiker said:


> Can you explain the reason for the dumbbell pullover and what it offers over push/pull exercises.


 Like I said, I'd rather you report on that for me. And just in case you think I'm somewhat avoiding your question, I would like to tell you that I've written a whole article on the benefits of the d/bell pullovers on another forum. It would be too easy to just simply copy & paste it here. I'd much prefer you take the driver's seat on this one for now and get a first hand experience with it.

I'll leave it here for now, and I thank you for reading.

Fadi.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fadi65 said:


> As much as I enjoy writing (as if you haven't guessed right!), I would love for you to go and perform 100 reps, over few sets in the d/bell pullovers. With a d/bell you can (say) do 20 reps with, you do 30. Rest for 45 sec then do as many more reps as you can..., repeat until you knock out 100 grueling reps. Wait 36 hours, then please report back to me about all the muscles that were stimulated by what you've just done. What'd you say? If you feel nothing, we won't do it, we'll do something else. Deal?!
> 
> After you report back, we'll decide..., (mainly you'll decide based on your experience now) whether to include some lat pulldown or d/bell bench press in your routine. I do realise you don't have a lat pulldown but a rowing exercise instead, however the deadlift would more than suffice here, should you decide to include it with the squat routine as in the OP.


 Thanks for taking the time to post. My interest lies in power lifting so bench press has to stay. I may not be that brilliant at it but it's what interests me.

Also say you were to do a routine that was squats, dumbbell pullover and deadlifts. Would you not need to include an exercise to train the rear delts/biceps which a rowing exercise would do?

I've never heard of powerlifters recommending dumbbell pullovers. I've not seen Mark Bell do them or talk about them for example.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post. My interest lies in power lifting so bench press has to stay. I may not be that brilliant at it but it's what interests me.
> 
> Also say you were to do a routine that was squats, dumbbell pullover and deadlifts. Would you not need to include an exercise to train the rear delts/biceps which a rowing exercise would do?
> 
> I've never heard of powerlifters recommending dumbbell pullovers. I've not seen Mark Bell do them or talk about them for example.


 It's recommended in the original 20 rep squat routine so must have some bearing.

@Fadi65

Solid post, will use this for a few cycles and see how I get on.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> It's recommended in the original 20 rep squat routine so must have some bearing.
> 
> @Fadi65
> 
> Solid post, will use this for a few cycles and see how I get on.


 Do you do them?

I'm not saying it's not a good exercise just not heard of power lifters using it.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post. My interest lies in power lifting so bench press has to stay. I may not be that brilliant at it but it's what interests me.
> 
> Also say you were to do a routine that was squats, dumbbell pullover and deadlifts. Would you not need to include an exercise to train the rear delts/biceps which a rowing exercise would do?
> 
> I've never heard of powerlifters recommending dumbbell pullovers. I've not seen Mark Bell do them or talk about them for example.


 You are 100% correct and I am 100% wrong, and I do apologise to you Sir, I'm sorry.

I should have known better, after all, I posted this thread in the strength/powerlifting section and *not* in the bodybuilding section. I blame no one for this but myself. I'm glad you posted what you did above, as all along, I was thinking that you were a bodybuilder. Apologies mate.

So getting back to business.

All the positive information regarding the d/bell pullovers remains, however *not* for you, but for a bodybuilder. So naturally, (now that I am aware, thanks to you), you need and must perform the bench press, as it's part and parcel of your sport. Now that I know all this, at least I'm in a better position to suggest you do not do the overhead press/military press, as there is an exercise that is much more appropriate, especially for you (being a bench presser), and that exercise is the incline (either) b/bell or d/bell bench press. Why is that?

The reason for this, is that the incline, the 45 to 60 degree incline bench press, is one hell of a shoulder exercise, that just happens to hit the upper most portion of your pecs, instead of being a chest exercise, that just happens to hit your front deltoids. Once you realise this fact, and you add it to your bench pressing routine, your bench pressing power will seriously improve. I am not a powerlifting expert, however I am very much aware of what some of the best powerlifters in the world do recommend for an assistant exercise, or rather, the importance of having a very strong set of front deltoids for bench pressing strength. That's where I come in. I know about both the behind neck press, and the military press. Only because I know something about these two powerful movements, I am not recommending either to you. Again, the reason for this is the front deltoids. During the military press (irrespective seated or standing), would *not *stretch your front deltoids as the 45/60 degrees incline bench press does. And we both know the importance of the stretching phase of a muscle, and how more muscle fiber recruitment and activation is achieved through this stretch phase. Imagine a rubber band or a bow and arrow weapon, and the force and power generated through the stretching of the bow before releasing the arrow.

I'll leave it here for now, and I thank you for reading.

We're not finished yet, so to be continued...

Fadi.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Do you do them?
> 
> I'm not saying it's not a good exercise just not heard of power lifters using it.


 Nah man. Just seen it recommend is all, the whole program is hypertrophy based so makes sense from what is written above also.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Nah man. Just seen it recommend is all, the whole program is hypertrophy based so makes sense from what is written above also.


 I wasn't trying to argue with the guy, he clearly is far more knowledgeable than me. It's just the last couple of years I have started to focus on power lifting and never seen the pullover done/mentioned.

My training has been going very well this year so don't want to make any drastic changes but I do need to build my squat up. I deadlift way more than I squat.

I think I will give fullbody routines 3 times a week a go.

Personally I think the barbell bench press is over rated, I think parallel bar dips are better and dumbbell bench and like @Fadi65 suggests pullovers but................................a big bench looks cool.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

My 1RM is 180kg and I'm chasing 200kg here is my split - weight is 83kg

Mon: legs

Tues: push

Wed: rest

Thu: pull

Fri: legs

Sat: rest

Sun: rest

would you simply add the additional 3rd leg day into wed rest day??

or shall I move fri legs to thu and add the 3rd squat session to sat and keep wed rest

Currently my big 3 this week is - SQ [email protected] // BP [email protected] // DL [email protected] (all these a top sets - eg BP 100/110/125kg)

looking to compete next year but squat are holding me back


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> My 1RM is 180kg and I'm chasing 200kg here is my split - weight is 83kg
> 
> Mon: legs
> 
> ...


 Why not just follow his program as written and add in your other bits around it, then see if your squat progresses more?

by that I mean you may burn out with the heavy sessions and training four - five days a week?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Why not just follow his program as written and add in your other bits around it, then see if your squat progresses more?
> 
> by that I mean you may burn out with the heavy sessions and training four - five days a week?


 I could possibly add it into the start of my push session and do

mon: legs

wed: push (with squats)

fri: legs

sat: pull


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> I could possibly add it into the start of my push session and do
> 
> mon: legs
> 
> ...


 I very much like the look of this mate.

1. You've got your recovery days covered.

2. You've gone one step better on your previous set up without even realising it (I think). How is that? You've allocated a rest day (Sunday), following your most CNS taxing exercise, namely the deadlift.

3. You've increased the frequency of your squats by a whopping 50%, but more importantly, you've done it gradually over time (going from 2 sessions to 3).

The above 3 points, stand as my evidence and reasons in support of my very first sentence to you.

And BTW and FYI, I'm projecting that within 2 cycles of my 3x/week squat program, you'd be smashing 225kg/495lbs at a bodyweight of 83kg/ 182.5lbs...,2.7x your bw.

Bravo on your winning attitude, and all power to you Champion.

Fadi.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I started this today buddy - 1RM would be 190kg so today I have started from week 4. Really because I am an mma fighter and my cardio and fitness is pretty good.

Onto the workout - it was squats [email protected] (70% of 1RM) . Followed by some 1meter explosive squat jumps (1meter) hit some leg abducter and adducter work and finished with foam rolling.

all went swimmingly!! I shall update this end of each week and let you know how I get on


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ps this is my workout guys

MON:

Squats

Leg extensions 30/25/20/20

Squat jumps (1m)

Machine abducter and adducter work

Back extensions

------------------

WED:

Squats

Bench

Inc DB

OHP

Side laterals

Skulls

-----------------

FRI:

Squats

Thrusters

SLDL

DB Hamstrings curls

Calves

------------------

SAT:

Deadlift

Rows

Chins

Chest supported Rear delts

Curls


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

herc said:


> I started this today buddy - 1RM would be 190kg so today I have started from week 4. Really because I am an mma fighter and my cardio and fitness is pretty good.
> 
> Onto the workout - it was squats [email protected] (70% of 1RM) . Followed by some 1meter explosive squat jumps (1meter) hit some leg abducter and adducter work and finished with foam rolling.
> 
> all went swimmingly!! I shall update this end of each week and let you know how I get on


 No worries mate. Was wondering why you've gone to 70% instead of 75%. Then I realised your 142.5kg was on the money (75%), you just wrote 70% instead.

Didn't know you were a MMA fighter. knowing that now, I'll ask you to check the MMA section of the forum. There you'll find an article I wrote on the overhead press, and the different way it ought to be performed by fighters like you.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Fadi65 said:


> No worries mate. Was wondering why you've gone to 70% instead of 75%. Then I realised your 142.5kg was on the money (75%), you just wrote 70% instead.
> 
> Didn't know you were a MMA fighter. knowing that now, I'll ask you to check the MMA section of the forum. There you'll find an article I wrote on the overhead press, and the different way it ought to be performed by fighters like you.


 Oops yes it was a typo error..

I sat last night and worked out my weights per week.. this is based on a190kg 1RM!!

*Week 4:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 5:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 6:*

[email protected] / 6x5142.5 / [email protected]

*Week 7:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 8:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 9:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 10:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 11:*

[email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 12:*

[email protected] / [email protected] + [email protected] / [email protected]

*Week 13: *

[email protected] / [email protected] / 190+ kg


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

herc said:


> Oops yes it was a typo error..
> 
> I sat last night and worked out my weights per week.. this is based on a190kg 1RM!!
> 
> ...


 Will probably take this approach also as I'm already running sprints 2-3Xper week, cardio and conditioning are in very good shape.

Will be running the base program with my sprinting, overhead work pull-ups, GHR's and dips layered in, deadlift on a separate day. Athleticism is probably the main goal for now as my shoulders beat to crap again from an old injury.

@Fadi65

What would you suggest for increasing my strict press?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Will probably take this approach also as I'm already running sprints 2-3Xper week, cardio and conditioning are in very good shape.
> 
> Will be running the base program with my sprinting, overhead work pull-ups, GHR's and dips layered in, deadlift on a separate day. Athleticism is probably the main goal for now as my shoulders beat to crap again from an old injury.
> 
> ...


 Not 100% sure what you meant by "strict press" mate. Were you referring to the bench press or the overhead press? Either way, you may use the same protocol as for squats, you just need to spread it out slightly in order to reduce the weekly frequency. So, with your shoulders being on the injured side (due to an old injury as you said), I would highly recommend you get stuck into the light load/high reps, as in week one onwards please. You want as much blood pumped close to your injured shoulder joints, whilst at the same time, remaining off the mechanical tension phase. I realise what you wrote re the state of your fitness, and that's all good, however we're dealing with an exceptional case here, and that is the weakness of your shoulder joint/s. First we lay down the foundation with recovery and strengthening of those shoulder joints, then we proceed to pile on the load. Doing it any other way would simply prolong the recovery/healing process of your shoulders.

So in a nutshell: irrespective whether you meant chest or shoulders when mentioning your "strict press", the squat 3x/week periodisation method could be used here, just spread out, as in (for example), Monday and Thursday, or Monday and Friday. The same percentages used, which means you'll end up with more weeks to cover the whole routine.

I hope that answers your question mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Not 100% sure what you meant by "strict press" mate. Were you referring to the bench press or the overhead press? Either way, you may use the same protocol as for squats, you just need to spread it out slightly in order to reduce the weekly frequency. So, with your shoulders being on the injured side (due to an old injury as you said), I would highly recommend you get stuck into the light load/high reps, as in week one onwards please. You want as much blood pumped close to your injured shoulder joints, whilst at the same time, remaining off the mechanical tension phase. I realise what you wrote re the state of your fitness, and that's all good, however we're dealing with an exceptional case here, and that is the weakness of your shoulder joint/s. First we lay down the foundation with recovery and strengthening of those shoulder joints, then we proceed to pile on the load. Doing it any other way would simply prolong the recovery/healing process of your shoulders.
> 
> So in a nutshell: irrespective whether you meant chest or shoulders when mentioning your "strict press", the squat 3x/week periodisation method could be used here, just spread out, as in (for example), Monday and Thursday, or Monday and Friday. The same percentages used, which means you'll end up with more weeks to cover the whole routine.
> 
> I hope that answers your question mate.


 An overhead Press from a dead stop with no leg drive mate. And yes I'll take the advice and run everything from week one regarding pressing work.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I managed week1 - it went as followed

mon [email protected]

wed [email protected]

fri [email protected]

next week I am away for a few days so will use this as a rest as I just hit my 1RM on bench and deadlift this week so due a deload week.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm following this for my bench... starting at day 1 week 1 and will push for my 100kg bench for reps!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Fadi,

Just wanted to thank you for posting this awesome routine.

I read a lot of your post and you are very knowledgeable and it is really nice of you to share this with us.

Currently I don't really want to focus on squat I aim to improve as a whole and finaly reach an intermediate level which will take me another 8-12 month (if less I will take it but doubt it will happen lol, putting 15-20kg on my 5RM on squat and dead and 5kg on my 5RM bench and OHP will not happen in one day lol) but as soon as I reached this goal I will definetly give your routine a shot.

When the time come, I will try to build a 4 or 5 days routine around your template (I don't like that much full body :'( )

Thanks a lot Fadi


----------

